# Sem comentarios 2



## Hugo Santos (17 Nov 2006 às 17:45)

Retirado deste blog...
http://razao-tem-sempre-cliente.blogspot.com/



> Há três tipos de indivíduos que nos mentem descaradamente todos os dias: os políticos, os astrólogos, e os meteorologistas. Sobre os políticos já falei largamente neste blog e por isso hoje vou dar-hes descanso (como se eles precisassem...); dos astrólogos falarei noutra oportunidade; detenhamo-nos então nos meteorologistas.
> Se há profissão cuja credibilidade depende quase exclusivamente dos caprichos da natureza é a de meteorologista.
> Sabemos bem que a natureza é imprevisível, facto que torna a profissão de meteorologista numa das mais ingratas do planeta, por duas grandes razões: se acertam na previsão ninguém lhes liga nenhuma porque é suposto acertarem – é para isso que lhes pagam; se falham, e normalmente falham, são imediatamente gozados com aquela condescendência típica de quem nunca acreditou que iriam acertar. Mas uma coisa é certa: nunca ninguém se aborrece muito com eles. Nuna se viu um meteorologista ser despedido por ter falhado uma previsão.
> «O senhor previu uma tempestade tropical e afinal temos aqui um furacão de grau sete. Isto é uma verdadeira irresponsabilidade! Já na passada semana nevou quando a sua previsão era de céu pouco nublado com algumas abertas. É inadmissível. Está despedido!!»
> ...


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2006 às 17:51)

Eu nem acredito em tamanha barbaridade!!
Quem nos livra de tanta ignorância  junta????


----------



## Mago (17 Nov 2006 às 18:11)

Pior ainda que o texto são os comentarios das pessoas que escreveram relativamente a esse infeliz texto no dito blog


----------



## dj_alex (17 Nov 2006 às 18:25)

Realmente....sem comentários...


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Nov 2006 às 19:32)

> Em termos de previsões, lembro-me sobretudo de uma célebre "tempestade de estrelas" em que o pessoal foi todo (juro que não era o único) para a praia a olhar para o céu e népia.
> Nunca conheci nenhum meteorologista que tenha ganho o totoloto.



Este é um dos comentarios de um ilustre inteligente desse blog..Desconhecia que os meteorologistas tb prevessem "chuvas de estrelas"...


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Nov 2006 às 21:48)

Isto ilustra bem, primeiro o que as tv's acabaram por fazer com a nossa meteorologia e, claro está, ajudadas com a imagem que IM transpira cá para fora . E em segundo o que estes blogs, de " cabecinhas pensadoras" vieram trazer à comunidade. NADA! ou melhor ausência de tudo  
É muito fácil sentarem-se em frente do monitor, com o teclado debaixo dos dedos e mandar (para não escrever algo pior) sentenças, como se fossem os donos da verdade absoluta e a razão os acompanhe a todo lado. É triste mas continuámos um país com muita gente ignorante que ignora que o é.  

E mais não digo, até porque o nome deste tópico, muito bem colocado , é sem comentários.
Façam-me um favor olhe-mos para as cartas meteorológicas, comparemos dados, faça-mos análises e não percamos tempo com escória.


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2006 às 22:25)

A ignorância é atrevida.... 
...e para todas as profissões, generalizar um mau profissional a todos é de uma tremenda injustiça, mas isto não se passaria tanto, se, como diz o kim, não houvesse tanta ignorância pegada...
Para começar não existe categ. 7 para furacões mas prontos... mas isto é o menos!

Alguém poderá ainda se lembrar, "mas vocês aí no forum também criticam os do IM", pois criticamos, mas atenção, há críticas e críticas.  Nós porque gostamos de meteorologia acompanhamos modelos, seguimos o evoluir de depressões, fazemos um acompanhamento quase tão intenso como os profissionais que trabalham no IM, e diga-se com sinceridade, as previsões que chegam ao público em geral por parte do IM não falham assim tanto. 
Mas aqui entra a nossa crítica, sobre os avisos que poderiam ser um pouco mais cedo, um alerta amarelo que podia ser laranja, um alerta de chuva forte e não moderada, os dados das estações por vezes sem actualização... o essencial lá está, e para o público em geral os promenores até passavam por alto como as criticas que referi acima. Temos uma crítica construtiva para que o serviço seja mais eficiente, chegue a mais pessoas, mas não deixamos de reconhecer o grande trabalho e o grande crescimento do site do IM a comparar com uns 5 anos atrás, por exemplo, com um sistema de avisos bem pensado. Comentários como os desse blog revelam uma grande desinformação e claro, ignorância, porque o IM fez saber o mau tempo, - para nós que seguimos a evolução diriamos que o aviso podia ser mais cedo - mas o aviso lá estava e não falhou assim tanto...
Aos comentários lá feitos, tristes de se ler, mas agarro num ou dois, os meteorologistas nunca acertaram no totoloto porque fazer meteorologia não é deitar cartas ou dados como na astrologia às cegas, baseia-se em dados concretos e de evolução real do tempo e não imaginária.
"Chuva de estrelas" a única relação com a meteo só se for de nome, e mesmo na astronomia tratamos como "chuva de meteoros"...

Desculpem este discurso todo


----------



## Santos (17 Nov 2006 às 22:30)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Isto ilustra bem, primeiro o que as tv's acabaram por fazer com a nossa meteorologia e, claro está, ajudadas com a imagem que IM transpira cá para fora . E em segundo o que estes blogs, de " cabecinhas pensadoras" vieram trazer à comunidade. NADA! ou melhor ausência de tudo
> É muito fácil sentarem-se em frente do monitor, com o teclado debaixo dos dedos e mandar (para não escrever algo pior) sentenças, como se fossem os donos da verdade absoluta e a razão os acompanhe a todo lado. É triste mas continuámos um país com muita gente ignorante que ignora que o é.
> 
> E mais não digo, até porque o nome deste tópico, muito bem colocado , é sem comentários.
> Façam-me um favor olhe-mos para as cartas meteorológicas, comparemos dados, faça-mos análises e *não percamos tempo com escória*.



Ora aí esta um excelente comentário do Kimcarvalho  nem mais nem menos, tudo dito


----------



## Santos (3 Dez 2006 às 22:20)

Para não abrir um tópico novo, aqui vai um notícia que saquei do iol  
O Tornado tem neve a dois passos de casa, é cara mas é a neve dos trópicos  

"Há neve em Faro
É falsa, mas a baixa da cidade ficará coberta de flocos
A baixa de Faro vai encher-se de flocos de neve durante a época natalícia para chamar os cidadãos a fazer compras no comércio tradicional, iniciativa que se integra num programa cujo investimento total ronda os 200 mil euros, noticia a agência Lusa. 
As acções de dinamização previstas para a baixa durante o Natal resultam de uma iniciativa conjunta da autarquia local, Associação de Comerciantes da Região do Algarve (ACRAL), Associação de Comércio da Baixa de Faro e Ambifaro. 
A principal atracção deverá ser o lançamento de neve artificial no centro da cidade, que acontecerá diariamente durante duas horas entre os dias 15 e 24 de Dezembro e que vai custar cerca de 24 mil euros".


----------

